# Tree buisness owner injured (bad)



## 1CallLandscape (Aug 18, 2006)

I personally know this guy and he is the owner of Daigle Tree service on the cape. he is a very knowelegable man and very cautious. he was maintaining his bobcat skidsteer with the grappel when he got "pinched" between the bucket and the machine , and in turn the machine ran him over. a couple buddys of mine were the ones to lift the machine off of him with a forklift. send your hearts and prayers out to him and his family he has sustained life threatening injurys! 

just another guy innocently doing his job......just proves the obvious that it can happen to anyone, anywhere no matter your experience in years.

*Take it slow , think and be safe...to all!*

heres the link:

http://www.capecodonline.com/cctimes/mancrushed18.htm


----------



## stihlatit (Aug 19, 2006)

I am sure sad to hear of a tradegy like this and can only say that I hope he recovers well and my prayers will be said for him and his family this Sunday.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 19, 2006)

*sad to hear of anothers tragedy*

once again a reminder this is dangerous work ppl always be careful and remember thats why they call them accidents
thoughts and prayers are with him and his family


----------



## LightningLoader (Aug 21, 2006)

That's very sad. 

Don't know if it would have helped in this case, but you should always turn off equipment before servicing it. Even for minor servicing, because you never know what may happen.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Aug 21, 2006)

heres and update: yesterday i found out the full scoop from my buddy. i guess mr. daigle was greasing the machine and grappel while the macjinee was running and he some how lost footing and hit float on the bucket control. this brought the bucket down and crushed him, survivable , until he reached for the inside of the cab and grabbed the forward control lever and thats how he got ran over.....sad......im still waiting to hear how he is doing.

-mike


----------



## Oly's Stump (Aug 21, 2006)

I will pray for him and his family and friends!


----------



## ajfish (Aug 24, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> heres and update: yesterday i found out the full scoop from my buddy. i guess mr. daigle was greasing the machine and grappel while the macjinee was running and he some how lost footing and hit float on the bucket control. this brought the bucket down and crushed him, survivable , until he reached for the inside of the cab and grabbed the forward control lever and thats how he got ran over.....




I'm not saying this to be snarky, but the really sad part about this is that it was easily preventable. 

I hope he's doing all right.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Aug 24, 2006)

yes, it was very easy to prevent this...if only he had turned the machine off and braced the bucket/ lift arms.....


----------



## juststumps (Aug 26, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> heres and update: yesterday i found out the full scoop from my buddy. i guess mr. daigle was greasing the machine and grappel while the macjinee was running and he some how lost footing and hit float on the bucket control. this brought the bucket down and crushed him, survivable , until he reached for the inside of the cab and grabbed the forward control lever and thats how he got ran over.....sad......im still waiting to hear how he is doing.
> 
> -mike


sad , things like this happen... sound like the saftey features were disabled..i don't know what kind of machine it was, but, any one i've ever used, wouldn't do any thing unless you were in the seat and belted in..seems like a lot of people would rather risk thier saftey,,then spend a few bucks to fix a faulty saftey device..

my buddy has a skid steer, seat is bad...$500 for a new seat.. he'd rather wire a bypass switch, and use the machine with the saftey features disabled...cheap ass bastard!!

years ago, kid i went to school with,, few years younger then me...took the side screens of his skid steer..he'd rather dress mulch beds with the machine,, than get out an use a rake...he could see better, leaning out the side of the machine... well, at 25 years old, married a few years, and with a newborn baby,,, he cut his "FING HEAD OFF" with the lift arms!!!!

they say "everyone loves a parade".... until its lead by a hearse....


----------



## woodchux (Aug 26, 2006)

Last week i learned about a local man here who also was using a loader with no side screens. He was looking out the side and he also cut his head off. (happened a few years ago)

Machinery is unforgiving, Be Safe!


----------

